

Craigslist ad: Developer offers unpaid internship for room and board - medell
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/web/4412363817.html

======
medell
Curious what this guy is up to, I don't know of anyone who has tried this in
Vancouver yet. Particularly odd is the wide net he's casting for "programmers,
designers, marketers, and project/business managers" The poster might run into
roadblocks as it's illegal to offer unpaid internships in BC.

